# Mom,let me HOME!!



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

OOO GRASSS!!! I forgot how it looked like!!! We are so tired of the white stuff on the ground here...

Cute pictures!! Were is he chewing on in the first picture?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, let me in, I am a such a good and handsome boy!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a Florida stick!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Cute pictures!! What a sweetie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwww how sweet! That looks like sugar cane, right?? I recognize a florida stick. lol


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cute, what a good boy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's a Florida stick!


Indeed it is and work great as a deflosser!.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

great pics handsome devil. let him home


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks and by the way,she's a girl!.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

double post,could someone delete it!.
Thanks!.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

But did she dry Titus too? 

Very good girl Priska.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the one with the towel. Reminds me of Bama. He always likes to keep the towel and walking around with it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are very cute!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry I called Priska a boy, totally my bad. (senior moment)


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

How beautiful!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's a Florida stick!


Took the words out of my mouth! Great shots.. I love the towel shots.. Mine love being toweled off.. just making the biggest drawn out deal out of it. :doh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the towel shot too! My Danny will knock me over when I am trying to dry him, he loves it that much.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

great shots!!! Love the towel pic


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine will try and barge each other out of the way to be towelled first! Lovely happy face Priska has there... nice pics!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I'm so sorry I called Priska a boy, totally my bad. (senior moment)


Oh don't worry,she doesn't care!.
Thanks everyone,for yr nice comments!.L


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

If you wont let her in...send her here! I'll let her visit as long as she wants...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She'd probably be cold that far north - better send her here instead.
she's very pretty. Looks pretty serious about thta tooth flossing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that face! What a beautiful sight!!!


----------

